# ser homosexual



## betulina

Hola a tothom!

En un text anglès m'he trobat l'expressió "to travel by bus" i pel context em semblava que volia dir "ser homosexual". Ho vaig preguntar al fòrum anglès i em van dir que segurament sí, però ara, a l'hora de traduir-ho, em costa trobar un equivalent que m'acabi de satisfer...  

-Hi ha "ser de l'altra acera", però això d'_acera_ no acaba de ser, oi... hehe 

-Després hi ha el de "perdre oli", que ja s'ha comentat en algun altre thread, però jo sempre ho he dit en un altre sentit... 

Sabeu d'alguna altra expressió? 

Gràcies!!


PD - Òbviament, aquest thread no pretén ser ofensiu, només necessito saber expressions populars sobre "ser homosexual".


----------



## Mei

Hola jove!

He sentit dir que algú que és homosexual "li agrada el turró". 

Seguiré pensant que segur que n'hi ha més.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## nietzscha

Que li agrada el turró?  
Mare de deu del roser, no ho havia sentit mai!
Entre els meus amics diem "li agrada més la carn que el peix"  Tot i que tothom enten a que et refereixes, potser es una cosa molt nostra. ^^


----------



## Mei

nietzscha said:
			
		

> Que li agrada el turró?
> Mare de deu del roser, no ho havia sentit mai!
> Entre els meus amics diem "li agrada més la carn que el peix"  Tot i que tothom enten a que et refereixes, potser es una cosa molt nostra. ^^


Si, bé... ho diuen els de la colla...  però, ho entendries?

Mei


----------



## Outsider

Mei said:
			
		

> Hola jove!
> 
> He sentit dir que algú que és homosexual "li agrada el turró".


Que vol dir "turró"?


----------



## Mei

Outsider said:
			
		

> Que vol dir "turró"?



El que es menja per Nadal , el turró de tota la vida... d'això betulina, si no vues clar lo del turró no ho facis servir, es una cosa que diem a la colla, però com pots veure no està gaire estés... 

Mei


----------



## Almoina

No hauria der ser "li agrada el t*o*rró"??  
Jo tampoc l'havia sentit mai aquesta expressió.


----------



## Mei

Almoina said:
			
		

> No hauria der ser "li agrada el t*o*rró"??
> Jo tampoc l'havia sentit mai aquesta expressió.



Sí, això... torró...  gràcies! 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies, gent!

Mei, això del torró... heheh, no ho he sentit mai jo tampoc  i... em fa molt l'efecte que em costaria d'entendre si no fos en un context molt concret. 

Nietzscha, això de la carn i el peix ja em sona més (que curiós tant de menjar, oi? )! però, ara que hi penso, jo ho sento més com a "tant li fot carn com peix". 

El problema que tinc amb el text és que després un li respon: "on the few occasions he went anywhere, yes, I believe he did". O sigui, que el joc de paraules està servit amb el "travel" i el "went", per això m'agradava el de "l'altra acera", però clar... no s'hi pot posar "vorera", oi que no? 

Gràcies, ja hi trobaré la solució!!


----------



## Laia

Hola,
Jo això del torró no ho havia sentit a dir...
Jo em decantaria per "li agrada més la carn que el peix" o senzillament: "entèn".

No sé, que hi hagi sort amb la cerca!


----------



## yazd

Otras expresiones (en castellano): "le va más la pluma que el pelo"; "perder aceite", "preferir carne que pescado", "ser más ... que un palomo cojo", "entender"... Y así, cientos.


----------



## vince

wow some of these expressions are really figurative, especially "le va más la pluma que el pelo", "perder aceite", and "li agrada més la carne que el peix" (still trying to wrap my head around meat = gay and fish = not)

I have never heard of "to travel by bus" as meaning "homosexual" 
in English though.


----------



## belén

yazd said:
			
		

> Otras expresiones (en castellano): "le va más la pluma que el pelo"; "perder aceite", "preferir carne que pescado", "ser más ... que un palomo cojo", "entender"... Y así, cientos.


Hola,

En los foros de español hay muchos hilos que hablan de este tipo de expresiones. Centrémonos en el catalán, ya que el objetivo de Betulina es encontrar una frase que la satisfaga en dicho idioma.

Gracias,
Belén


----------



## yazd

Desolé, tu es vraie.


----------



## STF

Hola!
Jo he sentit "ser de l'altre cantó" però potser és massa col.loquial... i si utilitzes l'armari? Es va tancar a l'armari o alguna cosa així?
A mi "vorera" no em sona malament.


----------



## betulina

STF said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Jo he sentit "ser de l'altre cantó" però potser és massa col.loquial... i si utilitzes l'armari? Es va tancar a l'armari o alguna cosa així?
> A mi "vorera" no em sona malament.



Hola, STF! Benvinguda! 

És bona idea això de l'armari! No se m'havia acudit! A veure si m'ho puc manegar perquè m'hi vagi bé. Però si no, sí, pensant-hi he vist que "vorera" tampoc hi va tan malament...

Gràcies!!


----------

